# Mating planned :)



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello all, I not been on pf for ages....... so helllllllooooooo to all 

I'm planning to have a litter with my lovely girl Daisy.

Daisy is a Tibetan Terrier - she is fully health tested - Hips - 5/5, clear eye cert, DNA Tested and clear of PLL and NCL. She has been shown and is a wonderful example of the breed. I'm using a fantasic stud dog who is also fully health tested and just resently crowned a CH. 

So i'm hoping for a lovely litter and would like to share updates with you all to follow


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I wish you good luck!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aaahh so refreshing, best wishes. I hope you get a smashing litter! Piccies of mum and stud


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck to both of you lovely to hear someone doing everything right


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have attached pictures of Daisy and the stud dog i'm planning to use 

This is only my 2nd litter so still very scary, I have lots of friends in the breed on hand plus my bible (book of the bitch)


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

They both look smashing, look forward to following this.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

She is on day 4 of her season today so watching for signs, she's planned to go to visit the stud dog on sunday (day 10) but if she shows signs any earlier then I will move that forward.


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck, hope you are successful


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Fantastic, can't wait to see pics of the pups when they are born. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking forward to more updates, nice to hear of someone who knows their stuff and going about things the right way.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

good luck


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

You forgot to mention the excellent temprements of both dogs 
Which they do have 
All the best Lucy 
Cant wait for updates


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh wow they are stunning!! I love tibs, meet a few out were raelly lovely


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I love Tibetans'! I saw one down the vets recently and had to take a photo of him! He was absolutely stunning! 

Good luck with your mating


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there good luck


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Good luck!

I'm waiting for Ember to come in season


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

This picture is of Lola (nothing to do with the mating) but would like to share her with you 

She is only 9 months and is doing really well in the ring  She loves showing.
She is a wonderful girl, naughty but wonderful.

Results so far
Club champ show - MPB - 3rd
WELKS - MPB - 1st and BPIB
Southern Counties - MPB 1st
Windsor - MPB - 1st
East of England - MPB - 4th (she was very very very naughty that day, lol)
She's got BPIB at every open show she has done, plus group 3, group 4, group 2 and last week was BPIB and RBOB and group 3


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lola she is a show DOG!!!
xxx :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well done Lola, she is doing brilliantly


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck with your mating!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank god for that! When i read the title, i thought "oh god! Here we go again, some clueless breeder is going to get lynched by the mob!" lol


Glad i was wrong! Thumbs up to you for doing things properly and doing it for the good of the breed! Rep coming your way! Can't wait to follow this thread!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Thank god for that! When i read the title, i thought "oh god! Here we go again, some clueless breeder is going to get lynched by the mob!" lol
> 
> Glad i was wrong! Thumbs up to you for doing things properly and doing it for the good of the breed! Rep coming your way! Can't wait to follow this thread!


 This planned mating has been carefully thought threw, I have taken time to select an ideal match for her, looked at points I want to improve on, ie...coat, tail set. All dogs, even champions in the breed have faults and with careful mating selections you can hope to improve these faults. (btw not major faults, just personal likes and dislikes)

Daisy has the most amazing personalty and that also paid a huge factor when selecting the stud. I have a growing waiting list for these puppies and i'm very excitied and somewhat scared about this litter.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

After lots of flirting and running around Daisy has had a 20 min tie today (day 10)  He was very gentle with her and she hardly made a fuss (unlike her mother! when she has mated it sounded like she was being murdered!!!) 
Daisy is now having a snooze  (with a little smile on her face)


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Pleased you have had a successful tie!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fingers crossed for lil pups


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Daisy has had a tie on day 10 (20mins), day 12(12mins) and day 14 (40mins)... 
I normally only have 2 matings but went for the 3rd just to be sure as she is still VERY flirty!

I will be getting her scanned at about 28 days, so fingers crossed 

She has been very quiet since the 2nd mating and a little grumpy towards the others (not like her at all) so hopefully thats a good sign and she won't leave me alone, she's my shadow.... so again hopefully another good sign


----------



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

good luck x


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope you get positive news when she gets scanned, it will seem an age waiting though


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Inspirational stuff, what a lovely example you're setting for any one thinking about breeding. I dont know much about your breed, arent they one of the ancient breeds? Im off to google them as the ones pictured are GORGEOUS!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

mamf said:


> Inspirational stuff, what a lovely example you're setting for any one thinking about breeding. I dont know much about your breed, arent they one of the ancient breeds? Im off to google them as the ones pictured are GORGEOUS!! :001_tt1:


*Here's a little history about Tibetan Terriers*

The Tibetan Terrier, the Holy Dog of Tibet, evolved over two thousand years of harsh conditions, tempered by the warmth and care of Monks high in the Himalayas.

The "Little People", as they were called, were highly valued as companions to the Monks and families who owned them. They were treated like children in the family. Like the children, they eagerly assisted in taking care of the monastery's or family's property and their flocks and herds.
Sure footed and reliable, they were sometimes sent to accompany a particularly esteemed traveler on a treacherous mountain journey home.

No Tibetan in old Tibet who was fortunate enough to own a Tibetan Terrier would ever sell their dog. The dogs were considered **** luck, and no one in their right mind would "sell" part of their luck. Mistreating or mismating a Tibetan Terrier could bring bad luck to the family or even the village.

They were, however, given as gifts, perhaps in appreciation of a highly valued deed. The first Tibetan Terrier to come to Europe came with an English doctor who was given a dog in return for saving someone's life.

The Tibetan Terrier who has emerged from this special environment is a healthy, bouncy, well-proportioned breed with a gentle, fun temperament. He is highly intelligent, sensitive and devoted.

He is not a hunter. He may or may not be a herder. He is, above all, a companion. As a member of the family, he has few equals-constantly cheerful, wonderful with children, warm and affectionate. He is genuinely interested in your daily goings-on, will involve himself in your life and will soon take a position as a cherished member of your family.

If you would like a companion who can think for himself or herself, "laugh" when you are sad, one that is beautiful to look at and has a very special history, come and meet a Tibetan Terrier.

But beware! You may never be free of their spell.

(taken from an American breeders website, so wonderfully written)


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

I love dogs with ancient histories..what a lovely heritage, I know its cheeky but any chance of more pics of yours?!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

mamf said:


> I love dogs with ancient histories..what a lovely heritage, I know its cheeky but any chance of more pics of yours?!


They are a truly wonderful breed and are fantasic with children!

I have tons of pictures of all of them, but they are all stored on my other laptop which is currently being repaired  As soon as I have got the laptop back i'll be more than happy to share my pictures of my wonderful girls


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi hun....... good luck with your litter . i'm here if you need me and Debs is too x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Right..... managed to get some more pics off my FB page
Pic 1 - Lola, Daisy and Maisie (they do have a bed each, lol)
Pic 2 - Lola, Daisy and Maisie
pic 3 -Daisy playing with my daughter in the snow
pic 4 - Daisy and my Daughter
pic 5 - Daisy trying out agilty


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> hi hun....... good luck with your litter . i'm here if you need me and Debs is too x


Aww.... thanks hunni. Are you two down at Maidstone for KCCA at the end of Aug? I'll be there with Lola  Who you haven't met yet


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

How refreshing to be able to say best of luck and i hope she's pregnant  I bet the next few weeks will really drag for you !


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Good luck !!!

We are on day 2 and planning our 1st ever litter. All tests done and Sh Ch sire ready and waiting - except he is 4hrs drive away, so we have to get it right.

So scary, but exciting too, and I have read my bible - The book of the bitch from cover to cover, its always at hand!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Puppy Love said:


> Good luck !!!
> 
> We are on day 2 and planning our 1st ever litter. All tests done and Sh Ch sire ready and waiting - except he is 4hrs drive away, so we have to get it right.
> 
> So scary, but exciting too, and I have read my bible - The book of the bitch from cover to cover, its always at hand!!!


oooh lovely, good luck!


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Just checked this, the picure of the little uns playing in the snow is awesome! Gorgeous dogs, i need to meet one now!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Puppy Love said:


> Good luck !!!
> 
> We are on day 2 and planning our 1st ever litter. All tests done and Sh Ch sire ready and waiting - except he is 4hrs drive away, so we have to get it right.
> 
> So scary, but exciting too, and I have read my bible - The book of the bitch from cover to cover, its always at hand!!!


I wish you all the luck hun!! Hope it goes well, and the book of the bitch is my puppy bible too!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm also reading - 'Canine Reproduction - A Breeder's Guide' Written by Phyllis A Holst, MS, DVM. Fab book, more in depth that BOTB - Highly recommened


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Did you get a grooming table in the end hun?


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I'm also reading - 'Canine Reproduction - A Breeder's Guide' Written by Phyllis A Holst, MS, DVM. Fab book, more in depth that BOTB - Highly recommened


I am not sure I could cope with more in depth than the BOTB, its taken me about a year to understand it but then perhaps I am not the brightest penny in the Jar Will look out for it though


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> Did you get a grooming table in the end hun?


Yup, my hubby got me an all singing all dancing show trolley for my birthday  x



jo5 said:


> I am not sure I could cope with more in depth than the BOTB, its taken me about a year to understand it but then perhaps I am not the brightest penny in the Jar Will look out for it though


It is well worth reading 
p.s i'm not the brightest either, but it has pictures too...... :lol:


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ahhh now if it has pictures I'll be fine


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well we are 19 days from 1st mating, Daisy has been very quite and loving. Her nip nip's are slightly darker and larger and she wants food all the time 

So fingers crossed all good signs, but I could just be imagining it :smilewinkgrin:

Her scan is booked in for 3rd Sept, so another 2 weeks before we find out for sure


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Well we are 19 days from 1st mating, Daisy has been very quite and loving. Her nip nip's are slightly darker and larger and she wants food all the time
> 
> So fingers crossed all good signs, but I could just be imagining it :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Her scan is booked in for 3rd Sept, so another 2 weeks before we find out for sure


Ooh, all paws crossed here for good news!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Well we are 19 days from 1st mating, Daisy has been very quite and loving. Her nip nip's are slightly darker and larger and she wants food all the time
> 
> So fingers crossed all good signs, but I could just be imagining it :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Her scan is booked in for 3rd Sept, so another 2 weeks before we find out for sure


Good luck for the scan  hope its happy news for you


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Fingers crossed.



Ember's still not in season!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Ember's still not in season!


They always make you wait, don't they??? Daisy was 5 weeks late coming into season and it seemed like 4ever


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh best of luck , fingers crossed


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

GREAT NEWS 

Had Daisy's scan today, she is pregnant and we could see 5 poss 6 pups!!

She took from the 1st mating so that makes her day 35 today


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations Lucy  Well done Daisy












p.s I saw the puppies!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Congratulations Lucy  Well done Daisy
> 
> p.s I saw the puppies!!! :001_tt1:


 You did indeed babycham2002  And you will be awaiting the call when she starts so you can witness a live whelp... and get your hands dirty of course


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done hun x i'm here if you need me xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> well done hun x i'm here if you need me xx


Thankyou sweetie xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> GREAT NEWS
> 
> Had Daisy's scan today, she is pregnant and we could see 5 poss 6 pups!!
> 
> She took from the 1st mating so that makes her day 35 today


YAY!! soooooooooo happy for you


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Great news! Wish you & Daisy all best, can't wait to see puppy pics! x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Change to see a breeding thread from someone who cares about their breed and is ethical!
Hoping all goes well!
keep us up to speed if you can!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I will be keeping this thread updated including pictures of the puppies when they arrive 

Daisy is very quiet, lovely bright pink nipples, rather large (over ribs) and eating like a horse... 

Babycham2002 has known Daisy since she was puppy and she couldn't get over how much she has changed since the mating!!! or how chunky she's got over 2 weeks! Daisy is normally crazy.... but since the mating she has completly chilled.. now nick named --- lazy daisy


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad to hear the scan had confirmed (even though I had a call yesterday with a very excited Vicki, who couldnt believe how amazing scans are)  
Im looking forward to following the thread!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats hun  Can't wait to see pups  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, hope all goes well for you.x_


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

UPDATE! 

Daisy is on day - 39

She is happy, chilled and expanding rapidly... 

Here's a picture of her... looking rather large 

Excuse the terrible trim... I got a little carried away with the clippers.

As you can see she is clipped out of her show coat now, it makes her more comfy and this way she doesn't have to spend 2 hours a week on the grooming table!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Daisy is on day - 39
> 
> ...


Aww bless her. She will feel more comfortable now for sure. lol. Now which one used to sit in the window all the time when she was pregnant?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Aww bless her. She will feel more comfortable now for sure. lol. Now which one used to sit in the window all the time when she was pregnant?


She loves having a clipped coat coz she hates baths and grooming tables, 

It is was her mother Maisie who sat in the window during pregnancy and the start of labour!! Well remembered Welshy xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> She loves having a clipped coat coz she hates baths and grooming tables,
> 
> It is was her mother Maisie who sat in the window during pregnancy and the start of labour!! Well remembered Welshy xx


LOL I cant forget her can I (well her name I did), she loved that window seat didn't she right up to the end lolol. That must of been 18 months to 2years ago???? Does Daisey love the window or dont she get a look in ? pmsl xxx


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you have potential owners for your puppies? A waiting list perhaps? I don't think breeding is right at the moment and the situation is dire enough without people adding to it with having litters, sorry just my opinonhmy:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you had her scanned yet hun?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww i like her clipped , best of luck with the rest of the pregnancy


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Lucylewis0 said:


> This planned mating has been carefully thought threw, I have taken time to select an ideal match for her, looked at points I want to improve on, ie...coat, tail set. All dogs, even champions in the breed have faults and with careful mating selections you can hope to improve these faults. (btw not major faults, just personal likes and dislikes)
> 
> Daisy has the most amazing personalty and that also paid a huge factor when selecting the stud. *I have a growing waiting list for these puppies* and i'm very excitied and somewhat scared about this litter.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



AlisonLyn said:


> Do you have potential owners for your puppies? A waiting list perhaps? I don't think breeding is right at the moment and the situation is dire enough without people adding to it with having litters, sorry just my opinonhmy:


Read the thread and you will find your answer and also know that is a well planned litter with all health testing done. If there are *no* responsible breeders breeding where can people buy a pup from  only a BYB thats where !


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

AlisonLyn said:


> Do you have potential owners for your puppies? A waiting list perhaps? I don't think breeding is right at the moment and the situation is dire enough without people adding to it with having litters, sorry just my opinonhmy:


Yes, I have a waiting list of about 10 potential owners. This litter has been carefully *planned *and our breed doesn't not have a problem with unwanted pets.... I have had people waiting for 18 months for a puppy from me.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Do you have potential owners for your puppies? A waiting list perhaps? I don't think breeding is right at the moment and the situation is dire enough without people adding to it with having litters, sorry just my opinonhmy:


There are other threads regarding this issue, would be great if this one didn't turn into another debate about the rescue situation


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> LOL I cant forget her can I (well her name I did), she loved that window seat didn't she right up to the end lolol. That must of been 18 months to 2years ago???? Does Daisey love the window or dont she get a look in ? pmsl xxx


Yes they all like the window seat, see the picture of daisy attached as a pup!



dexter said:


> you had her scanned yet hun?


Yes last week - 5 poss 6 pups showed up on scan 



Pointermum said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Read the thread and you will find your answer and also know that is a well planned litter with all health testing done. If there are *no* responsible breeders breeding where can people buy a pup from  only a BYB thats where !


Thankyou hunni


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here we are xxwelshcrazyxx 

Daisy as a puppy in the window seat!! Just like her mother, lol.. x


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Read the thread and you will find your answer and also know that is a well planned litter with all health testing done. If there are *no* responsible breeders breeding where can people buy a pup from  only a BYB thats where ![/QUOTE]

Not necessarily and I for one would rather rescue than buy a puppy from a breeder because I have a conscience and would much prefer to rescue a dog who is already alive than breed and add to the already overpopulated dog world


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Here we are xxwelshcrazyxx
> 
> Daisy as a puppy in the window seat!! Just like her mother, lol.. x


Daughter like MOTHER, what she like eh! Now wouldn't it be funny if she did the exact same thing as her mum did when she was pregnant.
Awww good luck with the puppies hope it all goes well for you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Not necessarily and I for one would rather rescue than buy a puppy from a breeder because I have a conscience and would much prefer to rescue a dog who is already alive than breed and add to the already overpopulated dog world


[/QUOTE]

How about starting your own thread then?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by AlisonLyn 
Not necessarily and I for one would rather rescue than buy a puppy from a breeder because I have a conscience and would much prefer to rescue a dog who is already alive than breed and add to the already overpopulated dog world

Errmmm don't read and comment on the BREEDING section then if you dont agree with responsible breeders working very hard to produce healthy puppies by doing all possible health tests and giving life long support thier puppy owners!!:cursing:

I would rather you didn't post comments on my thread please if you have nothing nice to say.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

> Not necessarily and I for one would rather rescue than buy a puppy from a breeder because I have a conscience and would much prefer to rescue a dog who is already alive than breed and add to the already overpopulated dog world


Thats good for you - but theres a big difference between buying from ethical breeders and the not so ethical.
- You dont want to support breeders right - thats exactly what you are doing when rescuing, granted you are saving a life - but what breeders allowed their dogs end up in rescues, you are picking up the pieces of them not so ethical.
Dont come on here and prech to them that are already ethical, responsible and passionate - prech to them that doing things for the wrong reasons..You've just made yourself look a fool.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

AlisonLyn said:


> Read the thread and you will find your answer and also know that is a well planned litter with all health testing done. If there are *no* responsible breeders breeding where can people buy a pup from  only a BYB thats where !


Not necessarily and I for one would rather rescue than buy a puppy from a breeder because I have a conscience and would much prefer to rescue a dog who is already alive than breed and add to the already overpopulated dog world[/QUOTE]

well good for you!! so why the need to post here then??


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

AlisonLyn said:


> Not necessarily and I for one would rather rescue than buy a puppy from a breeder because I have a conscience and would much prefer to rescue a dog who is already alive than breed and add to the already overpopulated dog world


Please don't spoil this thread. Your comments are not appropriate or welcome. If no-one bred, we'd have no dogs very soon! This breeder has done it properly and has more people waiting than there are puppies.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations! 

Hope everything goes to plan and what a lovely girlie. :001_wub:


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

I have absoluteley no idea on statistics, but I would imagine that far more puppies are bought from breeders (of all kinds) each year than are obtained through rescues. Anyone know the stats? I'd be interested!

In any case, you can't argue that while some poeple can be persuaded to rescue, there are many that it is not appropriate for, who don't meet a rescues criteria etc etc... and so the more 'good' breeders there are, the less likely a dog is to end up in rescue anyway.

I think the OP is doing a fab job in setting out to breed in the best way she possibly can, and is highly likely to find the right buyers, therefore not adding to the rescue situation, but helping to improve it! 

Well done, ignore the unwelcome comments, keep your chin up and your head high....the more breeders who do it right the rest will sooner or later have to follow!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Day 50* 

Daisy is getting bigger and bigger and still active and happy.

Whelping box is setup and Daisy been spending lots of time sleeping in there.

One thing I slightly worried about is that her milk has come in this evening??


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

wow thats gone quick hasnt it, bet your getting dead excited now! 

- I have never heard of it coming in so early


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> wow thats gone quick hasnt it, bet your getting dead excited now!
> 
> - I have never heard of it coming in so early


Oh yes very excited  but just worried that her milks in so early


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Have just caught up on your thread. So excited for you. I think I remember following your last litter as was on constantly cos Amber was having her first litter and now we are thinking of a 2nd for next year. 
Just had her pup hip scored too for future breeding if all goes well. She is still too young at the mo. Only got hips done as she went under anasthetic cos she had messed up her dew claw and needed it anyway.
Wishing you luck and will be hooked to PF once again:thumbup:


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck with this well planned ethical litter!!
I love TT's my mum has a ex puppy farm brood bitch who is very similar in colour as your girl, I'd love one, one day!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Callie said:


> Have just caught up on your thread. So excited for you. I think I remember following your last litter as was on constantly cos Amber was having her first litter and now we are thinking of a 2nd for next year.
> Just had her pup hip scored too for future breeding if all goes well. She is still too young at the mo. Only got hips done as she went under anasthetic cos she had messed up her dew claw and needed it anyway.
> Wishing you luck and will be hooked to PF once again:thumbup:


Awww... how lovely... yes i remember now  But I didn't have a litter last year, my last litter was 2009.

I was following your thread because i'm sure there was 3 other people having litters and your girls were all due around the same time? and we was having fun taking bets on who was going to deliver first??


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Awww... how lovely... yes i remember now  But I didn't have a litter last year, my last litter was 2009.
> 
> I was following your thread because i'm sure there was 3 other people having litters and your girls were all due around the same time? and we was having fun taking bets on who was going to deliver first??


Yes I was one of them:thumbup:
Must just remember you from then!!
You still have me hooked again tho!
Izzy (the pup we kept from Amber litter) is now16 months and a typical lively retriever!! So lively she damaged her dew claw the other day so is noe feeling very sorry for herself with a "lampshade" collar over her pretty face!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Day 54

Belly pictures! 

Pic 1 - Sucha lady!!
Pic 2 - Looking and feeling rather fed up


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww bless her not long to go now


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Bless her! She's so adorable! I love the way she's sitting on the sofa. Our Min Pin does the same....how do they not slide off? lol


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww bless her, not long now, hope all goes well, will look forward to following updates.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

She's very relaxed today (Day 55) Lots of snoozing 

Babies are very active and she's still carrying high up, she was a off her food this morning and had a runny bum so maybe things are starting to change.

Temp - 37.5


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Day 56... Daisy had a good nights kip (I didn't, lol.... can't get comfy on the sofa)... temp 99.4 (37.4) she has eaten a small amount of breakfast  Her belly is huge!!! and skin is stretching... Puppies still active... I'm sure I could feel a little paw poking out of her belly this morning! she feels very crowded and soild... struggling to clean herself  
She's very grumpy towards the other girls... Even growled at Maisie (her mother) just for looking at her!!!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Bless! Maybe they'll come a day or so early so she can get a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor girl, hope they arrive soon and all goes well. I hated being pregnant, did it four times but unlike some I hated feeling the baby kicking around and a foot poking out - yuk!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Bless her not much longer now!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I defo think she will go early.. She is now full of milk, her minni moo is swollen.... Just hope she holds out for a few more days yet.. at least day 59 (Tues)


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm... day 57 - Temp 98.7 (37.1)

Things are on the move


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Best of luck, wishing her a safe delivery x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck......so exciting!!


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Hope all is going well for you and expectant mother!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Day 58

Temp - 37.2

She started a little bit of digging about 3am this morning, up and down trying to settle, she did manage to get some kip (Unlike me, lol)

Still eating titbits but didn't want her breakie this morning. Babies are still active but have moved position, slight discharge - Lots of self cleaning


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww good luck, keep everything crossed for you.xx_


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Day 60

Up and down most the night.

Lots of heavy panting, digging and paper tearing in the last 2 hours 

Temp 36.9


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

YAY... Things are starting ..... Hope you don't have too much longer to wait xx


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck! Hope all goes smooothly


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Any signs of pups yet? Hope all is going well


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Any signs of pups yet? Hope all is going well


All going well, 12 hours into stage 1 labour


Come on Daisy!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Sending lots of luck and waiting anxiously  xxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Sending lots of luck and waiting anxiously  xxx


Thanks Zoe, 
she's just been out to the loo, squatting loads, thinks she needs to poo.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

contractions have started. We are entering stage 2.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

How's she doing now? Do you have a pup yet?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> How's she doing now? Do you have a pup yet?


Puppy number one born at 2.55am
Male, 11oz 









Puppy number two born at 3.15am
Male 8.5oz


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww bless glad alls going okay


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh i usually miss the action.. beautiful teeny pups so far.. Hope alls going well xx


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh they're just gorgeous - look at those teeny tails!  Good job Mummy, you poor sweetheart - I hope they're all here soon and you get a rest.

Are those your hands in the picture? How did you hurt them???


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

katie200 said:


> awww bless glad alls going okay


Thanks Katie



XxZoexX said:


> Ooh i usually miss the action.. beautiful teeny pups so far.. Hope alls going well xx


Thank you



Jonesey said:


> Oh they're just gorgeous - look at those teeny tails!  Good job Mummy, you poor sweetheart - I hope they're all here soon and you get a rest.
> 
> Are those your hands in the picture? How did you hurt them???


Thank you

Non thats just blood from the puppies sac, that picture was taken straight after birth 
Its quite a messy business 

Puppy number 3 is here
Little girl 11oz, black with white chest

Mother and babies all doing well










ooo as i was typing we have had puppy number 4 
black boy with white star on chest,


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Woohoo still here.. well done Mummy x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Puppy number 4

Names we've got so far in order of birth
Harry
Boris
Doris
Larry


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww, what wonderful pictures 

Many congratulations :001_wub:

Bet you're shattered! Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep soon!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Aww, what wonderful pictures
> 
> Many congratulations :001_wub:
> 
> Bet you're shattered! Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep soon!


Thanks  Youre going to get your puppy today arent you? Bet your excited?

Puppy number 5 
Little black boy
9.5 oz
Puppy number 6
Little black girl, tiny white bit on chest 10oz
Big puppies for a TT litter 


















We have had almost an hour break, I had started the clean up job but looks like a sneaky number 7 is on its way

will keep you updated


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, well done xxxxxx_


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, you must all be exhausted! Are you doing shifts? Beautiful puppies-all black?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Wow, you must all be exhausted! Are you doing shifts? Beautiful puppies-all black?


all puppies were thought to be black but one is actually very dark gold sable.
Not shifts. I've been up 24 hours and Lucy hasn't really slept in 3 days. 
Mum and babies doing very well. Hopefully she will get some rest soon.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Wonderful news!!!! Congratulations  They are all so cute! I have TT envy here.....I would love a black and white one!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww congratulations, was there a sneaky number 7 ?


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations to you all!

You must be well chuffed, and exhausted


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone, 
Daisy and puppies happily feeding/snoozing now

There wasn't a seventh puppy, we went to the vets Just In Case. 
BUt 7 healthy, gorgeous pupsters. 

Their black may well be broken up with some tan in some of them as this week goes on.



Well done Daisy, you was a star


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations.:thumbup:

I bet you need to do some feeding and snoozing too.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh I'm glad everything went well. Congrats to you both and especially Daisy! I hope you're all getting some rest now.


----------



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

wow - massive congratulations, lovely pups x x x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

AWW....See I dont come on for a while and she goes and have her babies, I just missed it all. Congratulations Lucy and well done Daisy, the babies look soooooo extra cute. :thumbup: WELL DONE. xxxxxxx


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

:thumbup: Beautiful babies, beautiful dogs - well done to all concerned! :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

A picture of mum and babies 
Dont ask me who's who from the pic :lol:


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

congratulations , mummy is looking very pleased with herself and content


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mum is beautiful.

You lot had any sleep yet?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Mum is beautiful.
> 
> You lot had any sleep yet?


Lucy's only managed a couple of hours.bless her, she should get some tonight though.

I cheated and came home and got a solid 7 this afternoon


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh I'm sure you needed it! I'm an absolute zombie biatch when I don't sleep. I hope you're both getting your Z's tonight! 

Please-please-please keep posting pics!  What gorgeous little babes and a beautiful Mummy too. I hope all continues to go as well as it has so far.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

awwwww... thanks guys for all your lovely comments 

babycham2002 has been amazing!!! xxx

caught up on some sleep now, Daisy and babies are doing really well :thumbup:

Will check weights later and get more pictures of each pup!


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Caught up with this on my phone earlier and didn't know how to post reply on phone

Congratulations and well done to you all............Now the fun begins!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i go away and look whats happens lol. well done hope they are all ok xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> i go away and look whats happens lol. well done hope they are all ok xx


They are alll perfect!!  And Daisy is a wonderful mummy  xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Why do I miss the good threads??!!?? :mad2:

Anyway, glad it all went well and massive congrats to mommy and pupsters!! They look gorgeous from the pics - you have suceeded in making me even more puppy broody than I was before 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Update on puppies.
Puppies are 2 weeks old tomorrow, they are all lovely and fat!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

and the last one - Stanley


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww thank you for updating, and what lovely pictures, they are gorgeous ,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i missed this as well congratulations on a beautiful litter :thumbsup: which one are you keeping?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i missed this as well congratulations on a beautiful litter :thumbsup: which one are you keeping?


Well... it has to be a girl.. so narrowed down to squidge and doris... but I will just have to see how they develop in the next few weeks  Fingers crossed I have a show home lined up for one of the boys :thumbsup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww they are looking lovely


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous cute looking pupsters!!:thumbsup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Well... it has to be a girl.. so narrowed down to squidge and doris... but I will just have to see how they develop in the next few weeks  Fingers crossed I have a show home lined up for one of the boys :thumbsup:


how lovely,but i suppose they will have to wait and see how they turn out first though wont they?  doris looks to be all black , does she have any white on her?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> how lovely,but i suppose they will have to wait and see how they turn out first though wont they?  doris looks to be all black , does she have any white on her?


Doris is all black


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Update on puppies.
> Puppies are 2 weeks old tomorrow, they are all lovely and fat!


Aww look at them now, dont they grow so fast. They are super gorgeous. xxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Doris is all black


She would be my keeper:thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I do like a nice showy black  But i will base it on personnalty aswell as the she will be a pet first and foremost and a show girl 2nd


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I do like a nice showy black  But i will base it on personnalty aswell as the she will be a pet first and foremost and a show girl 2nd


thats right, you do need to see the personalitys first:thumbup: you might just keep the 2


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

If I kept 2 my husband would prob leave me!! Hmmmmm... there's a thought!!! PMSL


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> If I kept 2 my husband would prob leave me!! Hmmmmm... there's a thought!!! PMSL


if only it was that simples:thumbup:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Aw, they are all gorgeous!!
Especially love their names :lol:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Up date on Daisy's puppies - 6 weeks tomorrow

3 of 6..


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

the other 3 of 6


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh they are adorable  how are you ever going to let any of them leave?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww how cute are they, very very pretty,:001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I'm in love with Boris. They're all beautiful though :001_wub:


----------

